# AVD stüzt immer ab



## xip (14. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

bin Anfänger mit Droid und schreibe gerade mein erstes Hallo Welt Programm.

Benutze Eclipse und habe da das AVD Plugin eingebunden.

Wenn ich mein Hallo Welt Programm in dem AVD aus Eclipse starte, stürzt das AVD ab. Und zwar so sehr das ich den PC reseten muss. Habe ich irgendeine Einstellung/Konfiguratoin übersehen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2010)

Ich würde den Treiber noch mal neu installieren


----------



## xip (14. Sep 2010)

welchen meinst du? das ganze SDK?


----------



## Geeeee (14. Sep 2010)

Ich glaube. dass Noctarius evtl. ADB meinte bzgl. des USB-Treibers.
Was passiert denn, wenn du das AVD außerhalb von Eclipse startest?


----------



## Noctarius (14. Sep 2010)

Ja genau den meinte ich.


----------



## xip (16. Sep 2010)

dank dir für deinen Tipp.

Habe das Teil nochmal neu installiert. Naja, läuft jezt ein bischen besser. Stürzt trotzdem noch ab und zu völlig ab.

Läuft stabil wenn ich es teste, aber wenn ich es schliesse kracht der ganze Rechner.


----------



## Geeeee (16. Sep 2010)

Das ist wirklich sehr komisch. Hab das SDK schon mehrfach auf unterschiedlichen Rechnern mit Win und Mac installiert, aber noch nie so eine Erfahrung gemacht.
So tief in der Hardware wie eine VM sitzt das AVD ja auch nicht wirklich. Hast du evtl. irgendwie auf den Speicherort (SD-Emulation) einen weiteren Zugriff, mit dem er beim Schließen kollidiert?


----------

